

Apple Must Reveal Australia Mobile-Phone Contracts to Samsung, Judge Rules - nextparadigms
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-09/apple-must-reveal-australia-mobile-phone-contracts-to-samsung-judge-rules.html

======
cheald
This is really turning into a slugging match, isn't it?

One thing's clear, though - no matter who wins, the consumers are gonna lose.

